
Tupac's Coachella 'performance' explained - nikunjk
http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/16/2951750/coachella-tupac-performance-explanation-how-musion-mpc-peppers-ghost
======
cynthiaherald
I read an article that it cost between $100-400k for the hologram...

[http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/report-tupac-
hologram...](http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/report-tupac-hologram-at-
coachella-cost-at-least-100k-20120416)

